# Honeymoon ideas with a baby/toddler



## emyandpotato

Me and OH have recently got engaged and won't be getting married for a while as we'll be busy with our LO who is due in August, but thinking of maybe getting married in a year or so. Just wondering about what we'd do for a honeymoon with a toddler and whether anyone has any experience of this? I don't know how I'd feel about leaving him/her. If it makes a difference we'll probably have the wedding around October (although honeymoon doesn't have to be straight after) and we aren't rolling in money so no suggestions of Dubia etc. please :flower:


----------



## MissCherry15

We are taking a week holiday to wales or skeggy. And renting a cottage/house down or up there :) dont want to take lilly abroad unless its france or belgium at this age xx


----------



## honeybee2

Think of places with low haulage flights for LO- france, spain, even holiday breaks in the UK are lovely!! xx


----------



## Mynx

When we do eventually go on our honeymoon, we'll be taking Evie and she'll be over 2 by then and we were thinking of a holiday camp like Butlins or Haven in the UK so that she'll be kept occupied by the kiddies entertainment.. that'll be fine for us as we're happy enough with just getting away and watching Evie have loads of fun :flower:


----------



## fadingstars

We're planning a full on American roadtrip with our LO. She'll be 10 months by the time we go! I'm actually looking forward to it :)


----------



## NuKe

we are going to London for 5 days, and leaving LO. IMO a honeymoon is for the bride and groom. There'll be plenty of time for family holidays! Although having said that, a friend is currently in Egypt with her nearly-2-year-old on her honeymoon and from what I've seen of her pics she seems to be loving it!! You can get a holiday to egypt (sharm el sheik) pretty cheaply!


----------



## xLaurax

We've booked a week away in Devon and taking both ours with us, some family members will be joining us at the week so OH and I can go out on our own for a few days :)


----------



## sweetcheeks85

We have booked a week All Inclusive in Tenerife for our Honeymoon and we are taking our LO with us who will be nearly 2. Its a family orientated hotel and there is kiddies entertainment on at night.


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm from Lake District, its beautiful any time of the year, theres some lovely little cottages to rent or even lodges :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

LoraLoo said:


> I'm from Lake District, its beautiful any time of the year, theres some lovely little cottages to rent or even lodges :flower:

Thanks but being where I grew up and where my parents live it wouldn't feel right to honeymoon there :haha: I went camping with a friend in Grasmere a few years ago and kept bumping in to my parents :dohh:


----------



## LoraLoo

emyandpotato said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Lake District, its beautiful any time of the year, theres some lovely little cottages to rent or even lodges :flower:
> 
> Thanks but being where I grew up and where my parents live it wouldn't feel right to honeymoon there :haha: I went camping with a friend in Grasmere a few years ago and kept bumping in to my parents :dohh:Click to expand...

lol i see your point :haha:


----------

